

Show HN: New Unique Wordpress Translation/Localization JS Plugin - laurentsabbah
http://blog.bablic.com/translate-your-wordpress-website-with-bablic/

======
laurentsabbah
Bablic lets you translate any website within minutes, all by just adding one
line of JS code onto your HEADER.

Just enter your URL into the homepage at Bablic.com - choose from machine or
human translation.

You can then manually edit all elements (text, images, css) just by right-
clicking on them through the user-friendly editor.

The Wordpress Plugin is finally out.

